# Question for bunion suffers/bootfitters



## its gnu logik (Mar 4, 2012)

Sufferers*** 

Hey everyone,

Last year I used this forum to help me find the boot to fit my wide, flat foot. Forgot the users name, but he helped immensely and recommend the Burton Ruler wides. Rode them 4 times this season and the difference is night and day from my previous pair.

My left foot has a bunion, it’s pretty small luckily, and doesn’t change the direction of my toe. It does however cause some pain and numbness in my left foot, that my right foot doesn’t get. I’m unfortunately located in Rochester, NY were good boot fitters do not exist, otherwise I’d see one. I’m going back to whistler March 1st and am looking for a remedy, even if it’s not my permanent.

Do you guys think if I purchase two of those wedges, the ones shaped like < >, not very thick but enough to create space and put them together on the liner in the shape like my example above so the bunion would be the center of it would help? I’m by no means a professional, but in theory I imagine this would push the liner off the bunion and alliviate some pressures.

I’m well aware this could be a horrible idea as well, just looking for some advice.

Thanks,
Rocco


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Warning.... Groaty foot images!!!*

....or you could just do what I do! Ride in excruciating pain or take Vicodin!! :blink: 











 >




(....My big toe actually curls sideways now, not down like normal ppl!) :blink:


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ....or you could just do what I do! Ride in excruciating pain or take Vicodin!! :blink:


Oh holy hell, what has been seen cannot be unseen... dammit.

How long have you been a Hobbit?

Have you tried this:


----------



## its gnu logik (Mar 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ....or you could just do what I do! Ride in excruciating pain or take Vicodin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that’s exactly what I do. After 8 years, I’m looking for an easier route. My 34 year old self isn’t as resilient as I was in my 20’s lol


----------

